# Hiking Back packs .. I can help



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So In the past 5 years I have been highly involved with scouts in more than one troop.

If your ever looking for a backpack for hiking, feel free to reach out to me.

Good packs are not cheap, and you can end up spending some $$$$

I have used and tested numerous brands and seen numerous other in use during multi week back country hikes.

Feel free to reach out, and I would be happy to suggest a few.

BTW - October is the month to buy ... as everyone has sales


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Mudskipper, Good to know that. I was just thinking that the other day. Hookem Gal and I need some small lightweight day packs. We are older, don't venture too far off the beaten path. We have been using fanny packs, the large variety and they are getting too heavy now, and don't like to stay up due to my gut LOL. You can PM me if you want. PS: I was an Eagle Scout. In the old days we had those huge packs with aluminum frames, pockets everywhere, Sleeping bag on top, we could barely carry all that stuff. Things have changed and I sold those two blaze orange backpacks. Like I said, day pack, something over the shoulder so it will stay up, big enough for lunch, snacks, water containers, personal water filters, small first aid kit, firestarter, etc. Green to ya.


----------

